# 2014 Volvo S60 T5



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

2014 Volvo S60 T5. 1 owner, non smoker, 85,000 miles. Well maintained, and just had it in for service, check up and state inspection. Cold AC, parking sensors front and rear, blind spot warning system, leather, sunroof and more. Looks, runs and drives great. Clean carfax report and the Texas title is clean and clear. Car is ready to go. $9,900 O.B.O. (281)386-9906


----------



## IHateMyUsername (Jul 1, 2020)

What's it holeshot?


----------



## morrisbr (Aug 25, 2011)

SOLD!! Please remove. DELETE. Thanks


----------

